# Do assassin snails eat pond/MTS snail eggs?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Or do they only eat those that are moving and active?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AFAIK, they don't eat eggs.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> AFAIK, they don't eat eggs.


So that means I have to wait till they're born them the assassin snail will hunt it then?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> So that means I have to wait till they're born them the assassin snail will hunt it then?


yeppers peppers.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

MTS are livebearing.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> yeppers peppers.


Kind of cash strapped right now... anyone willing to lend a couple for a week then return them or something? Or have some baby/juvi assassin snails avaliable?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pest snails*

how many assassins do i need in a 40 gal tank and what happens when they are all gone will the assassins survive what do they eat will they eat plants 
how the hek do i get them 
big als had them and was selling them for 4 .oo ea
thanks 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think someone told me that the general rule of 2 assassins per 10 gal is a good number. 

At that number they will keep the snails at bay but not completely eliminate the population. So you dont have to worry about no snails to feed them. If you do have that problem, you can either breed more snails or just put in some carnivore pellets and the assassins will eat those also. They wont touch the plants as they are mainly carnivorous.

As for where to get there, there are some members on here that has theirs breeding. So search around, buying them from members their prices will be between 2 to 3 per.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was told Spixie snails will eat other snails eggs.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hitch said:


> I think someone told me that the general rule of 2 assassins per 10 gal is a good number.
> 
> At that number they will keep the snails at bay but not completely eliminate the population. So you dont have to worry about no snails to feed them. If you do have that problem, you can either breed more snails or just put in some carnivore pellets and the assassins will eat those also. They wont touch the plants as they are mainly carnivorous.
> 
> As for where to get there, there are some members on here that has theirs breeding. So search around, buying them from members their prices will be between 2 to 3 per.


In terms of # per gallons, it really depends on your initial snail population, and how much you're able to maintain that population. I have 10 adults in a 20g, and have plenty of MTS left over to sustain a healthy breeding population.

Once they run out of food though, like Hitch said, they eat protein rich foods - they're also scavengers and will eat high-protein foods (meat wafers, carnivore pellets, etc).


----------

